# We need some kind of a smackdown soon....



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am on Dietmar's team


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> I am on Dietmar's team


Kissaraz............. 

I'm on Kevin T's team


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*teams*

I'm in for the comic relief But I want to play it like golf LOWEST score wins


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*dib's on .....*

*bigF*

PintoJK

btw ..... Great Idea cath8r


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*I'll take Sean*

We will enter in the cross bow divsison

If that doen't work I will wrestle pinto for Andrew


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Pinto wrestling.... now we are talking sport.... No one is wrestling Grey Eagle... why not? Don't wrestle me, as I am one dirty fighter


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*come on folks .....*



araz2114 said:


> Pinto wrestling.... now we are talking sport.... No one is wrestling Grey Eagle... why not? Don't wrestle me, as I am one dirty fighter


how about a rousing bout of rock, paper scissors instead 

I don't want to have to beat poor ol Matty down in two different venues :wink:

PBean


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I'm in..*

I'm in

Gilles


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

90M's doesn't exist up here in Huntsville. I can get 75 yards. How about the 75 yard smackdown?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Just stand on the other side of the road. Shooting across the highway shouldn't be tooooooo dangerous


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Have you SEEN him shoot ...... 

Heck, he was having trouble seeing a 40yd target this past weekend............. 90M is another world away to Hoody


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Lets hurry up and do it before Diet and Tatyryn? get back from Germany. That way it won't be a shootout for 3rd. 
We could make it interesting. Maybe 90 M at a 3D deer or something?
Scored 12, 10, 8, 5, 0. Just a thought. Or we could keep it on the normal FITA face.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Just*

Name the time and place. I'll take you down



pintojk said:


> how about a rousing bout of rock, paper scissors instead
> 
> I don't want to have to beat poor ol Matty down in two different venues :wink:
> 
> PBean


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*How about*

You and I tag team up against Pinto and the Egale


araz2114 said:


> Pinto wrestling.... now we are talking sport.... No one is wrestling Grey Eagle... why not? Don't wrestle me, as I am one dirty fighter


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> Just stand on the other side of the road. Shooting across the highway shouldn't be tooooooo dangerous


I live in the woods man! There's no highway here... BUT! I did just buy a chainsaw... I could clear a lane I guess :wink:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Grey Eagle said:


> Have you SEEN him shoot ......
> 
> Heck, he was having trouble seeing a 40yd target this past weekend............. 90M is another world away to Hoody


That's it! I'm taking you down man! I might only be able to punch you in the knees, but they're in for one serious bruising!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Glare down*

Hoody
Just stand in front of GE and let the glare blind him


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey now! I can have hair if I want to. I just choose not to! I save money on haircuts and shampoo


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*lol....*

Okay settle Hoody  don't want to be the one fogging your glasses :wink:

What's the deal then cathater........ arrows at 90M, Foam at 50, Bunnies at 20ft?.............


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Lets just make this a straight up 90 metre shootoff. 
We'll save foam for another day.....





I've got a really cool foam game I dreamed up to play for the next smackdown.... bwwwaahahahah (evil laugh).


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

How does the second week of August sound? 
You have to have one other AT member contesting against you present to record a 90 M score anywhere that you can squeeze 90M in. Post up and we'll see who the King or Queen of 90M is. Any time during the second week of August to accomodate any kind of work schedule. It also gives a good opportunity to pick your weather too. 

How does this sound?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Everyone seems a little shy*

So I am going to call out Pinto and Sean.

If you guy are man engough to take me on then lets hear from you. If you want to hide I will understand.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:behindsof


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It ain't a smackdown unless you're face-to-face.


FITA Star at Caledon weekend after next. Sunday. No wimps allowed.

Ching pot, usual $2/distance + .25 per liner.

$5 entry for the 50 meter 6-arrow shootoff after the last scoring end.
50-50 to the winner and our TITS charity.


EXACT CHANGE ONLY!!!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*smack-up*

Stash you have done it again - been the voice of reason - this is a great idea I will gladly donate my $5.00 to TITS and their charity


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> It ain't a smackdown unless you're face-to-face.
> 
> 
> FITA Star at Caledon weekend after next. Sunday. No wimps allowed.
> ...



Whew............ all that, and said with Authority!!!

You heard him folks......... be there.


----------

